# Good bye Directv, Hello Tivo



## damondlt

Well I've decided to no longer subscribe to directv service as of November 1st

I decided to switch back to my local Blue Ridge Cable and Try out their new T6 TiVos (Roamio Plus)

The install is Friday. 
I went with 2 T6s at $19.95 per month each, 3 Minis at $5.95 each.
I'll save $65 per month in the first year over Directv and internet , with a double play bundle.
And $10 per month after the first year.
Not huge savings, but 12 tuners vs Directv's 10 I currently had with Directv
As well as a better local channel line up, more HD nationals, and the ability to stream Netflix with my entire setup.

No commitments and upgrades anytime I want at no cost.

Only downside is I'm hoping we don't have many weather related outages, but plus thing is our Internet hasn't been out since Hurricane Sandy.

But thanks guys for your help on stuff the past, sorry directv couldn't have less software issues.
But I've reached my limit.


----------



## mexican-bum

Sounds like a good deal. If I didn't tailgate/RV I would consider cable also. Please report back after a few months to let us know how the new tivo's are treating you. I have heard good things, but they sure are expensive for equipment that will probably be obsolete in 5 years..


----------



## damondlt

mexican-bum said:


> Sounds like a good deal. If I didn't tailgate/RV I would consider cable also. Please report back after a few months to let us know how the new tivo's are treating you. I have heard good things, but they sure are expensive for equipment that will probably be obsolete in 5 years..


That's why I decided to go with leasing from the cable company, rather than spend a ton of money upfront. 
Buying them out right would save me money in the long run, but I would also be responsible for repairs if needed, and also some of the features that the consumer Roamios have are not supported with this cable company. 
But the T6 versions have all features available.

Directv is cheaper as a stand alone company, but once Internet is involved, it put directv over the top.

I'll let you know what I think of them.
Everyone knows I like to tell it how I see it.


----------



## AMike

The Tivo Roamio is a great device and you'll see there are some similarities to the D* dvr (season passes, mini-guide, multi-room), many enhancements (Netflix integration) and some deficiencies (30 minute buffer window for the Tivo). Since you are getting this through your cable company, you will not have to deal with pairing of cable cards which can be a nightmare (I dealt with two separate Comcast entities and had pairing problems frequently).


----------



## damondlt

AMike said:


> The Tivo Roamio is a great device and you'll see there are some similarities to the D* dvr (season passes, mini-guide, multi-room), many enhancements (Netflix integration) and some deficiencies (30 minute buffer window for the Tivo). Since you are getting this through your cable company, you will not have to deal with pairing of cable cards which can be a nightmare (I dealt with two separate Comcast entities and had pairing problems frequently).


I figured it would be less hassle to get them right from the cable company.

I haven't a Had a tivo since 2003
So I'm fairly excited.


----------



## harsh

The advantage to leasing from the cableco is that if the FCC sunsets CableCARD, you won't have to figure out what to do with the Roamios.


----------



## harsh

damondlt said:


> Everyone knows I like to tell it how I see it.


And you're not afraid to vote with your wallet.


----------



## damondlt

harsh said:


> And you're not afraid to vote with your wallet.


Nope , I'm not.

Directv has me a bit aggravated with this HR34 nonsense. 
And I'm done putting up with it.
Get a better software department, and maybe I'll think about coming back.
But it's been this way as long as I can remember.

I feel this is something I should have done after the first 3 failed service calls.

Again my opinion, and my decision. 
And it just happens that way sometimes.


----------



## damondlt

I do have to thank a few former Directv customers from DBSTALK for helping me with my questions and general information on the Tivos.

Makes it a much easier transition. 
Thanks guys and gals.


----------



## Laxguy

Best of luck to you!


----------



## peds48

LBoldt said:


> Nicely expressed truly. .
> 
> Have a look at my web site


why is that link relevant. Or you are just trying to promote???

Sent from my iPhone 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## damondlt

Looks like spam.


----------



## Laxguy

Of course it is. And if you have to quote it, at least remove the link. 

Far better to just report it, which I did when I saw it this morning.


----------



## peds48

Laxguy said:


> Of course it is. And if you have to quote it, at least remove the link.
> 
> Far better to just report it, which I did when I saw it this morning.


you are right I should of. I edited the post to remove the link

Sent from my iPhone 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## Laxguy

peds48 said:


> you are right I should of. I edited the post to remove the link


Cool! You da man! 
Thanks.

_*MOD question: PS- Should spam be directed to David Bott, or simply "Report"?*_


----------



## Stewart Vernon

_Always use the Report button... never reply, and certainly never quote as it makes it harder to clean up all the quotes later after moderating the spam... I now return you to your conversation already in progress._


----------



## damondlt

Okay since my install is now less than a week away, I figured I would show you the 3 price comparisons for Owning your own Tivo with Free liftime service, Vs leasing from Provider and Directvs cost.

Leased Tivos From Blue Ridge Communications

Tivo T6 ( Roamio Plus) $19.95
2nd T6 $19.95 +5.95 digital outlet charge
Tivo Mini $5.95
Tivo Mini $5.95
Standard HD box $5.95
3 standard outlet charges $1.50
$65.20 for Equipment
Digital HD Plus(top package)$95.06
HBO ,Starz $26.50
6% sales tax $11.21 (other tax fees, another $4)$15.21
Subtotal $197.97
15 Mbps Internet(non taxed) $52.95
Grand total* $250.91*
$65 per month credits, Not including free premiums for 6 months :grin:
Year one _*$185.91*_
Includes Netflix, VOD access ,free protection and service calls, upgrades and free digital equipment swaps, No commitment best of all 13 tuners, more HD channels that don't consist of RSNs
about 10 more locals channels 3 more in HD.
If I need a receiver swap , it 20 minutes away 6 days a week.

Owning my 2 Tivo Roamio Pluses and 3 Minis with Lifetime services with 3 year warranty
$2436.88 
It will take me 40 months just to break even on equipment fees, programming discounts and or any rates are the same.
but no Netflix ready boxes, no VOD supported ,and no service calls and if I want a New upgraded box I have to pay for it.
And still have to pay $5.95 for Each Cable Card per month.
And in 40 months from now, am I going to want a 3 year old receiver? is it even going to work after 3 year warranty is up?
No thanks!

Now Directv
My recently deactivated setup

HR34 $25
C31 $6
HR24 $6
HR23 $6
H25 $6
RSN fee $3.63
Protection Plan $7.99
Subtotal $60.62 on Equipment and Fees
Choice Ultimate $81.99
HBO and Starz $30
HD extra pack $4.99
6% sales tax $10.66
Total $188.26
Blue Ridge 15 Mbps internet, non cable tv subscriber price. $67.95
Grand total *$256.21*
Thats 10 tuners, Swim 16, CCKs, PI, 2 Splitters Wont do multiple Genies
VOD is poor, HR34 has been called for service 3 times and never swapped out. Customer service refuses to swap out current HR34 customers to HR44,
Upgrades only when they feel like it, all require 24 month commitments, and you don't really have a say on what you get.
But Directv has been reliable overall.


----------



## dpeters11

I think some that do the lifetime service factor in the possibility of selling them on the market, and since the lifetime service is transferable, makes them more valuable.


----------



## damondlt

dpeters11 said:


> I think some that do the lifetime service factor in the possibility of selling them on the market, and since the lifetime service is transferable, makes them more valuable.


I added more to my post. :righton:


----------



## damondlt

dpeters11 said:


> I think some that do the lifetime service factor in the possibility of selling them on the market, and since the lifetime service is transferable, makes them more valuable.


Sure they are worth money, But its not a classic car, your are never going to pay $400 for a Roamio Plus, and sell it for $500 three years later.
Maybe $200 tops, But you still have to buy another one, at by then $500 maybe!

I'm going to need more convincing , in Diana's case, she is getting mad credits, about $100 less per month then Im getting.


----------



## slice1900

Of course Tivos won't go up in price, but they hold their value pretty well. I bought my Premiere at launch 4 1/2 years ago, paying $199 for it plus $299 for lifetime (back then lifetime was $399, got the $100 multi service discount) Looking at eBay right now, based on the prices for sold listings, I could get between $200 and $250 for it, even though it was replaced by the Roamio a year ago.

When the Roamio launched the prices were $300-$350, but now that there are Roamios w/lifetime on the market the price of the older model has declined. If you look at the sales price of Tivo Series 3 those are going for $150-$200.

The break even on owning your own would be way less than 40 months, because you'd retain at least a third of your purchase price after 40 months. I'd guess probably 18 months to break even - it would be slightly less than halfway "paid for" by monthly fees, but should be easily worth more than half what you paid for it, based on my experience with my Premiere, and the replacement model wouldn't be due for another 6-12 months (Tivo seems to release about every 3-4 years)


----------



## damondlt

slice1900 said:


> Of course Tivos won't go up in price, but they hold their value pretty well. I bought my Premiere at launch 4 1/2 years ago, paying $199 for it plus $299 for lifetime (back then lifetime was $399, got the $100 multi service discount) Looking at eBay right now, based on the prices for sold listings, I could get between $200 and $250 for it, even though it was replaced by the Roamio a year ago.
> 
> When the Roamio launched the prices were $300-$350, but now that there are Roamios w/lifetime on the market the price of the older model has declined. If you look at the sales price of Tivo Series 3 those are going for $150-$200.
> 
> The break even on owning your own would be way less than 40 months, because you'd retain at least a third of your purchase price after 40 months. I'd guess probably 18 months to break even - it would be slightly less than halfway "paid for" by monthly fees, but should be easily worth more than half what you paid for it, based on my experience with my Premiere, and the replacement model wouldn't be due for another 6-12 months (Tivo seems to release about every 3-4 years)


How do you figure for my setup I would break even in 18 month?
Explain
40 months of paying $67 per month = the cost of buying tivos

And actually It would be more because I still have to pay $12 per month for cable cards, and $2400 up front cost. Just to save $57 per month.
$57 x 42 months = 2400

18 months of paying cable an extra $57 is still $1400 cheaper than buying tivo equipment in that time frame. If you want I can give you a month to month breakdown .


----------



## slice1900

What I consider the break even point is how many months after you buy Tivo equipment up front w/lifetime that you could sell the Tivo equipment and the proceeds from that, along with your savings, nets out to zero against the up front cost to buy it.

Whether it is 18 months, 24 months or whatever, there is some number of months where you would be able to sell your Tivo equipment for more than you paid for it, when you add in the $57/month you're saving. After you reach that point, that's money in your pocket every month. Your Tivo equipment will depreciate every month of course, but not by $57/month.


----------



## damondlt

slice1900 said:


> What I consider the break even point is how many months after you buy Tivo equipment up front w/lifetime that you could sell the Tivo equipment and the proceeds from that, along with your savings, nets out to zero against the up front cost to buy it.
> 
> Whether it is 18 months, 24 months or whatever, there is some number of months where you would be able to sell your Tivo equipment for more than you paid for it, when you add in the $57/month you're saving. After you reach that point, that's money in your pocket every month. Your Tivo equipment will depreciate every month of course, but not by $57/month.


Why would I sell it? so I can buy and pay more money for another one?

Again let me see your break down.
I want to see why I would spend money on a lifetime service, if Im just going to sell it.


----------



## damondlt

Cable upfront charges $0
Owned Tivo equipment $2400

Monthly Bill T6 from Provider.


$19.95
$19.95 +5.95
$5.95
$5.95
$5.95
$1.50 Standard outlet fees.
*$65.20*
Owning -$2400

$5.95 Cable Card Fee
$5.95 Cable Card Fee
$1 Standard outlet fees
*$12.90 **+ $2400* puts me at $-2412.90 the first month
Price difference $52.30 in monthly savings VS leasing
Total $-2412.90 - $52.30
*$-2360.60 Still in the red*


----------



## damondlt

In 24 months Time, I would have spent $2746.48 on the cable cards and Total cost of owning my lifetime tivo equipment.
Leasing from the Cable company I would have Spent $1608.00
Savings of $1138.48 by leasing

So even if I sold all my owned equipment for $1200, I'm left with nothing and I only broke even just to do it all over again.


----------



## dualsub2006

slice1900 said:


> Of course Tivos won't go up in price, but they hold their value pretty well. I bought my Premiere at launch 4 1/2 years ago, paying $199 for it plus $299 for lifetime (back then lifetime was $399, got the $100 multi service discount) Looking at eBay right now, based on the prices for sold listings, I could get between $200 and $250 for it, even though it was replaced by the Roamio a year ago.
> 
> When the Roamio launched the prices were $300-$350, but now that there are Roamios w/lifetime on the market the price of the older model has declined. If you look at the sales price of Tivo Series 3 those are going for $150-$200.
> 
> The break even on owning your own would be way less than 40 months, because you'd retain at least a third of your purchase price after 40 months. I'd guess probably 18 months to break even


You can't use something that you might be able to do in 2 or 3 years (sell a lifetime TiVo) as a factor when determining what your break even point is on TiVo.

If TiVo stops allowing you to transfer that lifetime service to another account, your math is off because that TiVo is worthless.

If there's some new fancy pants product that comes out for less money than your used TiVo with better features, your TiVo is worth a lot less than your math planned on it being worth.

I'm not sating either of those things will happen, but one or both could.

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## slice1900

Tivo has always made it very clear that "lifetime" is for the life of the unit, not for the life of the subscriber, so they could never change the rules to stop you from selling your Tivo w/lifetime unless they want a class action lawsuit. For that matter, if I sold mine to you, they wouldn't even have any way of knowing. There's nothing that is required to transfer to you for it to work, though you'd want it to be properly done in Tivo's records if it was still under warranty, or to allow you to get a MSD if you bought another.

Given how well the Premiere's prices have held up, or even the Series 3 which is now 7 or 8 years old, I wouldn't be too concerned that Roamio's replacement would obsolete it so badly its resale value will crater. Obviously nothing is guaranteed, but the decision to buy the unit certainly pays off for me even without taking resale value into account. I bought mine 54 months ago, if I was paying monthly for service so far I'd have spent $400+ more than I did buying lifetime up front, and paying another $12.99 on top of that every month. The numbers compared to leasing from the cable company come out even better, since they don't give you the lease discounts and you have to pay the full $19.95/month.

My cable provider started offering Tivo DVRs recently, and charge $19.95/month plus $10/month for the first one, a total of $29.95 (I only have one) Instead I pay $1.99/month for a cable card. If they had this offer when I bought mine 54 months ago I'd have spent $1617.30, instead of paying $540 up front (Tivo w/lifetime plus extended warranty) and $107.46 in cable card charges. That's a savings of nearly $1000, and I save another $28 every month! My cable company is probably providing higher end Roamios that cost more than the $199 base model comparable to my Premiere, but at $28/month it would take less than two years to make up the difference. After that its money in my pocket _even ignoring resale value_. Surely that's worth the small risk of resale value cratering, Tivo changing the rules illegally, the DVR dying after the day after 48 months when my extended warranty expires, or Tivo going bankrupt.


----------



## damondlt

But you just proved my point, if you decide to resell a Roamio Plus with lifetime service, 
You have to buy another one with lifetime service again.
You aren't saving any money.

And your Tivo that's 54 months old, I wouldn't give you 10 bucks for it. None of these machines last forever.
Apparently my cable company doesn't charge what yours does.


----------



## dualsub2006

slice1900 said:


> Tivo has always made it very clear that "lifetime" is for the life of the unit, not for the life of the subscriber, so they could never change the rules to stop you from selling your Tivo w/lifetime unless they want a class action lawsuit.


TiVo can change their terms of service to prevent transferring the lifetime service any time they want. I doubt very seriously that they would, but they could.

And by agreeing to the TiVo TOS, you've surrendered your right to sue and to have all disputes settled in binding arbitration.

I would never count money that could potentially maybe possibly be recouped a few years down the road if I might maybe possibly be able to sell something when factoring my break even point on a purchase.

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## dualsub2006

damondlt said:


> But you just proved my point, if you decide to resell a Roamio Plus with lifetime service,
> You have to buy another one with lifetime service again.
> You aren't saving any money.


Look at his math, after 54 months he has saved money, and it looks like a lot.

Having to buy a new cuts into what he's saved, but he still comes out way ahead of leasing from cable or paying TiVo monthly.

TiVo is a choice, and if D* had a modern Genie-like TiVo with whole home and on demand, I'd have it. He's talking about saving money, but for many, they have a TiVo because they want it, not because of price.

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## damondlt

dualsub2006 said:


> Look at his math, after 54 months he has saved money, and it looks like a lot.
> 
> Having to buy a new cuts into what he's saved, but he still comes out way ahead of leasing from cable or paying TiVo monthly.
> 
> TiVo is a choice, and if D* had a modern Genie-like TiVo with whole home and on demand, I'd have it. He's talking about saving money, but for many, they have a TiVo because they want it, not because of price.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


I do agree in many cases he has saved money, But I'm not the type of person who keeps it long enough justify the cost.

If you guys looked at my math , you will see it would take exactly 42 months for me to break even.

That's over 3 1/2 years, 6 months past my warranty, so what happends if the hard drive fails?
How about the motherboard? 
Do I spend more money to fix it?

Buy a new $800 Roamio with lifetime again?
Or do I call the cable company, and get a free repair and free service call?

Or do I weigh my options if Directv or Dish have something bigger and better?

I just don't see myself using the same receiver for 4 or even 5 years.

Tivos lifetime service should go with the person, not the Receiver.


----------



## dualsub2006

damondlt said:


> I do agree in many cases he has saved money, But I'm not the type of person who keeps it long enough justify the cost.
> 
> If you guys looked at my math , you will see it would take exactly 42 months for me to break even.
> 
> That's over 3 1/2 years, 6 months past my warranty, so what happends if the hard drive fails?
> How about the motherboard?
> Do I spend more money to fix it?
> 
> Buy a new $800 Roamio with lifetime again?


Even if you pay full price for Lifetime, a base Roamio with lifetime is $700. With a discount code and a Roamio purchased from a 3rd party you can save $100 on that.

I have a TiVo right now that I'm playing around with, and I'm paying monthly. If I were all-in on TiVo, I'd have each new model, which they release about every 3 years.

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## slice1900

What's wrong with a 4 1/2 year old Tivo? You might not give me $10 for it, but I could sell it on EBay today for $200 - $250 - just look at the prices for completed sales. Tivo makes pretty reliable hardware, I had a Series 2 that lasted almost 10 years before the video output started flaking out (lost the green)

The reason I bring resale value into it is because people often say "what if I decide to switch to satellite, then my Tivo is worthless". It wouldn't be. Obviously if you stick with cable you can keep using that Tivo for as long as it lasts. With extended warranty that's 48 months guaranteed, after that it is "luck of the draw".

I'll bet I get years more usage out of mine, and since there's nothing that's been added/improved in the Roamio that I wish I had in my Premiere the fact it is no longer the newest model doesn't concern me much. I suppose on football Saturdays having 4 tuners to flip around games would be better than 2, but I don't record enough stuff to run into conflicts with only two tuners more than a couple times a year.


----------



## damondlt

slice1900 said:


> What's wrong with a 4 1/2 year old Tivo? .


The same thing that's wrong with my HR23 and HR34, it's old.
I've not seen great reviews on the Premier versions of them tivos either. 
I frequently visit the Tivo forums.


----------



## slice1900

You had a problem with your HR34, it kept going on the fritz and it was slow. If it didn't have those problems, and the Premiere doesn't, you would probably still be a Directv subscriber. You didn't hate your HR34 because it was old, you hated it because it was a piece of crap! :rotfl:


----------



## damondlt

slice1900 said:


> You had a problem with your HR34, it kept going on the fritz and it was slow. If it didn't have those problems, and the Premiere doesn't, you would probably still be a Directv subscriber. You didn't hate your HR34 because it was old, you hated it because it was a piece of crap! :rotfl:


Good point lol


----------



## damondlt

Well I got my first Directv wake up call ever.

They wanted to talk to me about in more detail about how they can get me to reactivate my 4 receivers.

It was a nice 45 minute call.
I told them what I requested, and the issues and service calls for HR34, and how every other month is just another I'm sorry sir.

Mind you they still didn't send my recovery boxes, lol.

In short they said they will send out a technician from their Highest division along with a field supervisor to assess the issues with my system.

I told them the issues aren't the system, it's your Genie.
I said I'm not signing up for another commitment button line , I have a cable install for Friday, 

They pleaded some more, to where finally they said if we mark on here Tech must swap HR34 for 44 at no commitment, would you consider that?

I said I'll consider it if the Hr23 gets swapped for HR24 and still no commitment.

Well that's was a no go, that's requires a commitment because it's not considered defective.

So I said no deal.
Then they threw in NFL st.
They said think about it call them back today, and they will send out a schedule the service call.

So what do I do?

I'm leaning towards keeping HR24, and H25, and still going ahead with the Tivo install.


----------



## peds48

damondlt said:


> Okay since my install is now less than a week away, I figured I would show you the 3 price comparisons for Owning your own Tivo with Free liftime service, Vs leasing from Provider and Directvs cost.
> 
> And in 40 months from now, am I going to want a 3 year old receiver? is it even going to work after 3 year warranty is up?
> No thanks!
> 
> .


it sure seems you are singing a different tune now than a few threads back

Sent from my iPhone 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## dualsub2006

damondlt said:


> So what do I do?
> 
> I'm leaning towards keeping HR24, and H25, and still going ahead with the Tivo install.


TiVo isn't perfect either. I got OTA only service on my TiVo yesterday around noon, and then last night sat through 3+ hours of endless boot loops. I had 3 shows set to record and my playlist is empty today.

If you want to switch and go TiVo, do it. I'd love to have a real, modern TiVo on D* service.

If your end goal was really to get an HR44, take the deal as it's no commitment. You can do the TiVo thing later if the HR44 isn't the bee's knees for you.

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## damondlt

peds48 said:


> it sure seems you are singing a different tune now than a few threads back
> 
> Sent from my iPhone 6 using Tapatalk


No peds owning Tivo and switching to cable is cost effective compared to directv, Tivo is cheaper, and will recoup faster.
No different tune about that.

But compared to Leasing from my cable company whom leases tivos it's a wash.


----------



## damondlt

dualsub2006 said:


> TiVo isn't perfect either. I got OTA only service on my TiVo yesterday around noon, and then last night sat through 3+ hours of endless boot loops. I had 3 shows set to record and my playlist is empty today.
> 
> If you want to switch and go TiVo, do it. I'd love to have a real, modern TiVo on D* service.
> 
> If your end goal was really to get an HR44, take the deal as it's no commitment. You can do the TiVo thing later if the HR44 isn't the bee's knees for you.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


I have a couple gripes with directv, 
For one the locals , directv is missing quite a few channels compared to Cable, Including our My network in HD. Also Metv, wnep2, local 13 news, Comcast Philly.
I'm an Eagles fan, so I don't get to see the pregame shows and the post games shows, that's a downer for me.
Also I like the fact that if I want 4 Roamios, I already confirmed it's an option.
I also don't like Directv's upgrade policy. 
I want what I want.

I like if I want add a box of any kind at any time, it's no charge and no commitment, and no limit between my next upgrade.

I like that Tivo has 6 tuners, I could live with one if I had to.
I could never just live with a Genie, and 3 buggie clients.

If Directv had a Roamio version, I would forget all of that and say with Directv.
I think I'm going to let them come out and just see what hapends.


----------



## mexican-bum

damondlt said:


> Well I got my first Directv wake up call ever.
> 
> They wanted to talk to me about in more detail about how they can get me to reactivate my 4 receivers.
> 
> It was a nice 45 minute call.
> I told them what I requested, and the issues and service calls for HR34, and how every other month is just another I'm sorry sir.
> 
> Mind you they still didn't send my recovery boxes, lol.
> 
> In short they said they will send out a technician from their Highest division along with a field supervisor to assess the issues with my system.
> 
> I told them the issues aren't the system, it's your Genie.
> I said I'm not signing up for another commitment button line , I have a cable install for Friday,
> 
> They pleaded some more, to where finally they said if we mark on here Tech must swap HR34 for 44 at no commitment, would you consider that?
> 
> I said I'll consider it if the Hr23 gets swapped for HR24 and still no commitment.
> 
> Well that's was a no go, that's requires a commitment because it's not considered defective.
> 
> So I said no deal.
> Then they threw in NFL st.
> They said think about it call them back today, and they will send out a schedule the service call.
> 
> So what do I do?
> 
> I'm leaning towards keeping HR24, and H25, and still going ahead with the Tivo install.


If its no commitment for the hr44 you could still go your TiVo route if you change your mind......

You have clearly done your research so just do what your gut tells Ya.


----------



## damondlt

Well Directv was here and gone. 
They showed up with Guess what?

HR34-700.
Don't let door hit you in the A&* !!

Speech less !


----------



## mexican-bum

damondlt said:


> Well Directv was here and gone.
> They showed up with Guess what?
> 
> HR34-700.
> Don't let door hit you in the A&* !!
> 
> Speech less !


LOL! That sounds about right :bang ....well you gave it a shot I suppose! At least now you won't have second thoughts about switching :righton:


----------



## damondlt

mexican-bum said:


> LOL! That sounds about right :bang ....well you gave it a shot I suppose! At least now you won't have second thoughts about switching :righton:


Directv is supposed to call me, they said they will do a follow up tomorrow.
I'm guessing when nothing gets activated today, my call will be sooner.
Tech had 1 HR 44 on his truck for another service call.
That was his sales pitch, 
(See HR44s aren't much better)

Unreal, well my Tivo install is still on, but I moved to for Sunday.
Give directv another 2 days to respond.


----------



## mexican-bum

damondlt said:


> Directv is supposed to call me, they said they will do a follow up tomorrow.
> I'm guessing when nothing gets activated today, my call will be sooner.
> Tech had 1 HR 44 on his truck for another service call.
> That was his sales pitch,
> (See HR44s aren't much better)
> 
> Unreal, well my Tivo install is still on, but I moved to for Sunday.
> Give directv another 2 days to respond.


When I ordered the genie the tech only had HR34's also, so I cancelled install. I talked to really nice rep that gave me a $200 credit and programming discounts to purchase the HR44 on my own and self installed. Shouldn't have to be that way though..... My HR44 has been perfect though.... so glad I cancelled the install.


----------



## damondlt

mexican-bum said:


> When I ordered the genie the tech only had HR34's also, so I cancelled install. I talked to really nice rep that gave me a $200 credit and programming discounts to purchase the HR44 on my own and self installed. Shouldn't have to be that way though..... My HR44 has been perfect though.... so glad I cancelled the install.


Directv needs to change its ways it deals with Techs.
If they can't Flagg an install or a service call with specific receivers, than something is wrong.

I'm not playing these games.
I want what I want.
I don't have a problem getting my own HR44 if Directv wants to give me a $ credit for the sale. But I don't want it spread out over time , I want it instantly on my bill.
Might as well sign a commitment if they are going to play the monthly credit game.

Dish may be a player if I could get some solid answers on the prices.
But lack of YES network will be a big downfall with Dish for me.


----------



## damondlt

I wish I could buy Roamios and have them with Directv.
At one time I felt, directv working with tivo meant good things, Until that POS HR22 slapped with Tivo badging came along.

Now with Att, merger, and now Att ripping it's cell customers off with silent charges, I'm not so sure this holds a bright future for Att and Directv.


----------



## mexican-bum

damondlt said:


> Directv needs to change its ways it deals with Techs.
> If they can't Flagg an install or a service call with specific receivers, than something is wrong.
> 
> I'm not playing these games.
> I want what I want.
> I don't have a problem getting my own HR44 if Directv wants to give me a $ credit for the sale. But I don't want it spread out over time , I want it instantly on my bill.
> Might as well sign a commitment if they are going to play the monthly credit game.
> 
> Dish may be a player if I could get some solid answers on the prices.
> But lack of YES network will be a big downfall with Dish for me.


I totally agree.... I didn't mind the $200 + credits spread out as when I got the genie it obviously started a 2 yr commit anyways


----------



## coolman302003

damondlt said:


> Dish may be a player if I could get some solid answers on the prices.


I've used this URL in the past to see the pricing for DISH.

http://vendor.dish.com/calculator/


----------



## damondlt

coolman302003 said:


> I've used this URL in the past to see the pricing for DISH.
> 
> http://vendor.dish.com/calculator/


Dish never let's you build the system you want though.

5 rooms of service with Dish, always comes up with only a 5 tuner system.


----------



## acostapimps

I would look into Ebay(seems like I promote that site  ) They're way cheaper leased if you find the right seller with good feedback
Some could be suspicious but like Google searching is your friend, it will definitely be worth it over that clunky HR34
and could be had for less then what you pay for a HR2x on Directv, they're owned ones too but at a $350 to $500 range
Once you go 44 you won't go for more !rolling


----------



## damondlt

So far seems to be going well. 
These Roamios are nice and compact. 
Minis are odd shaped , but still a lot smaller than I thought.

Install going good, They are running all new coax currently and hopefully everything will be up soon.


----------



## damondlt

WOW!!
These are nice Machines.

Give me a few weeks I'll put up a little review.


----------



## Sixto

Yep.


----------



## dualsub2006

damondlt said:


> WOW!!
> These are nice Machines.
> 
> Give me a few weeks I'll put up a little review.


I've had a Roamio in the house for two weeks just doing OTA, and for the first time in years people in my house are asking when we can ditch D* equipment.

Everyone is using the TiVo for their network shows and everyone loves it.

I have 16 months left with D*, so I'm 6-8 months from an ETF that I'd be willing to pay, if fiber comes down my street in that timeframe I'm going to have a tough time keeping D*.

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## damondlt

Yep they exceed my expectations by far.

But like I said , I want to give it a couple weeks of use , just to see how stable they are.


----------



## dualsub2006

damondlt said:


> Yep they exceed my expectations by far.
> 
> But like I said , I want to give it a couple weeks of use , just to see how stable they are.


My 1st day with the TiVo was the day that they had the endless boot loop issue, and I suffered through about 3 hours of that.

Aside from that, 2 weeks of rock solid performance. I'm really impressed with this, and though I thought I'd return it I'm going to keep it and commit to my year of service.

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## damondlt

Haven't had many reboots, just the first maybe 2 hours, but the tech was there the whole time, to make sure their were no issues. No CCK, no swim 16, no in house splitters, no Power inserters. 
It's clean and so far so good, no wireless issues, VOD, works circles around anything directv .
I like 12 tuners out of just 2 boxes. That's nice.


----------



## slice1900

One thing I've learned over many years of using Tivo, if you can remember to do it, reboot it every month or so. When it has some sort of issue I usually realize it has been too long since I last rebooted. Which reminds me, I am overdue, gotta remember to do it tonight!

It all depends on the most recent major update. When they make big changes in the fall or spring update, sometimes you get "lucky" and it adds a bug that causes a reboot or hang (not really a "hang", it just goes black when you try to enter the menu, but the recordings keep going...the only fix for this is to pull the plug)

I imagine the same is probably true of everyone's DVRs, Tivo had a lot of problems with the HD GUI at first, so I let others who like to play on the bleeding edge debug it and work through the performance issues while I stuck with the SD menus for a couple years. I understand Directv had issues with their HD GUI at first also. Anyway, at the very least, even if rebooting monthly doesn't help, it sure won't hurt.


----------



## damondlt

I'm sure its not worse then anything I've encountered with the HR34.

So far it's fast , the minis are not like Genie clients at all.
They are just a quick as the main Roamio. 
And since I was the First customer with 2 T6s since Launch, the cable company gave me the 2nd T6 for only $5.95 per month, instead of $19.95.

So that was a nice treat.
That puts me at $80 less than Directv the first year, and now $25 the 2nd year and after.


----------



## bidger

Is Blue Ridge using Switched Digital Video so that you need a Tuning Adapter? If not, you're avoiding a major headache.


----------



## damondlt

I have no idea what that is.
The Tivos are from Blue Ridge, so if it's what I think your talking about, I don't think that applies unless I buy my own TIVO, and add a cable card.


----------



## damondlt

Here is your answer.
http://www.multichannel.com/news/technology/tivo-crafts-embedded-switched-digital-video-tech/376007

TiVo originally developed its embedded SDV solution for partner BlueRidge Communications, - See more at: http://www.multichannel.com/news/technology/tivo-crafts-embedded-switched-digital-video-tech/376007#sthash.gA85DpR0.dpuf

I can assure you, I have no in-line, adapters, PI or switches of any kind.


----------



## acostapimps

I wonder if I try to get a roamio through ebay would I have issues with activation?
Or if the seller have lifetime service can it be transferred to me? I know is risky but I'm trying to get a Tivo far less than getting it from Tivo themselves

It would be for OTA only on one unused TV with no receiver.


----------



## damondlt

For a 4 tuner Roamio they can be had for Anywhere between $149 and 200 brand new.


----------



## slice1900

Lifetime service is attached to the Tivo, so if you buy one with lifetime it'll have it. If you're uncertain about the seller you can ask for the TSN (Tivo Service Number) and call Tivo to verify it has lifetime service, which is the equivalent of asking for a RID when buying a Directv receiver to verify it is owned.


----------



## damondlt

So is Directv going to send me my return boxes, or are they going to charge me non return fees, and then send me my boxes?
It's been 2 weeks and no box.


----------



## damondlt

Got my return boxes, they took everything but HR23 lol.
But official now I no longer have directv.
If you need any swm parts PM me I'll give you a good price. 
I have 2 swm 16, 
Couple 3 LNBS non swm.
Splitters and cck. And of course the PIs.


----------



## damondlt

Just paid my final directv Bill. And now officially no longer a Directv subscriber.


----------

